# Smelly Brakes



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

My brakes on my camper smell funny, like something burning.And the camper tires are skidding, stopping short, burning rubber.
This is the first time I have pulled the camper. What do I need to do. Maybe adjust the thingamajig under the dash in the truck??


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you have not followed any instructions for the brake thingy, start there.

John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Adjusting the brake controller in the truck would be the first step. What controller do you have. This is a brand new TT never been pulled before correct? Do you feel the TT stopping the TV? If so back off the gain some at the controller. Find a big parking lot, make sure the TT brakes are warm, you can do this by manually sliding the brake controller 1/4 to 1/3 and driving in the parking lot for about ~200 yards. Then try a normal stop. Do the brakes grab, if so back off some and try again until you get a solid feel the TT is stopping itself, not the TV. Next go for a drive around the neighborhood and make sure everything feels like it did in the parking lot. If it does your good for this load but you still might have to adjust the gain on the controller every trip depending on weight in the TT.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow the the dealer left you high and dry. Please let us know what controller you have because it needs adjusting.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds like your brake controller is not setup properly. Dig out the instructions and go thru them to properly adjust it. If it isn't properly adjusted, you could cause damage. For the most part, you want the brake sensitivity thumb-wheel adjusted such that when you apply the emergency brake on the controller (without applying any brake on the tv), so that the trailer brakes alone will slowly bring the rig to a stop. I like to adjust mine when I'm on a gravel surface so I can get a better feel for just how much brake is being applied. You definitly want to have them adjusted properly before heading out on any long trips (or even short trips for that matter).


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just my .02, but mine came from the dealer with the brakes all out of adjustment.

I took it back to be checked, and they found that every wheel was adjusted differently.

Now, fixed, it stops like a dream.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Adjusting the brake controller in the truck would be the first step. What controller do you have. This is a brand new TT never been pulled before correct? Do you feel the TT stopping the TV? If so back off the gain some at the controller. Find a big parking lot, make sure the TT brakes are warm, you can do this by manually sliding the brake controller 1/4 to 1/3 and driving in the parking lot for about ~200 yards. Then try a normal stop. Do the brakes grab, if so back off some and try again until you get a solid feel the TT is stopping itself, not the TV. Next go for a drive around the neighborhood and make sure everything feels like it did in the parking lot. If it does your good for this load but you still might have to adjust the gain on the controller every trip depending on weight in the TT.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it any better than how Bill explained it
Let us know how you make out

Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

You're probably right. Get the brakes adjusted, which we all should do after the break-in anyway, and setup and adjust the controller.

You may want to top off the bearings, just in case the heat melted some of the grease out.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yea...brake controller needs adjusting. If you don't feel up to the task of adjusting them, I'd call your dealer (you just bought the TV right?) and have them COME TO YOU and fix it. Tell them you don't feel safe driving it.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I get the general idea of how to adjust them. I have a scheduled appt with the dealer for some other repairs, however its 75 miles away. It is all highway so hopefully I will be ok. I will have them check it out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Need Ghosty's to advise on this one...

What if she calls them and tells them about the problem and asks them to come fix it, saying she doesn't feel safe driving there. But they say no and she must drive the trailer in for service.

Then say (and I would NEVER wish this upon you kywoman) that she has an accident due to the brakes. Could the dealer be at fault and liable?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

No. How many people drive cars that are defective one way or another into a dealership and the dealer is not liable. The only way a dealer in any situation would be responsible or liable is if they were in possession of the "vehicle/trailer" while the incident occurred.

kywoman, help us out with the make of your brake controller and we'll help get it road







for the 75 mile trip. It's probably something simple like an 1/8" turn on a dial but getting there we need the make first.

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Absolutely.

But without anything in writing...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Slightly off topic, but reading through all the warranty info I discovered that the Outback comes with 1 of 2 axle manufacturer. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but you will either have Dexter axles or Al-Co axles.

For whatever reason, my warranty package came with BOTH books. From the reading, the Dexter looks to be the better axle and... has self adjusting brakes. I know my 02 28bhs had Al-co because I would adjust the brakes myself by popping the rubber plug on the lower back of each hub and manually adjusting with a brake tool (or screw driver). My 06 has the Dexter and you can't adjust those- the plug is permanently sealed.

Anybody else notice this? Just wanted to point out the self adjusting brake feature on the Dexter. I have no idea how to tell what brand you would have, anybody else know?

Good luck kywoman!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What if she calls them and tells them about the problem and asks them to come fix it, saying she doesn't feel safe driving there.Â But they say no and she must drive the trailer in for service.
> 
> Then say (and I would NEVER wish this upon you kywoman) that she has an accident due to the brakes.Â Could the dealer be at fault and liable?
> [snapback]91506[/snapback]​


The dealer would not be at fault. In fact, if the police prove that she knew about an existing condition and still drove she could also be criminally at fault.

She says that its the first time she has pulled the Trailer -- I don't understand that? Did the dealer drop it off at her house? Was it never PDI'd?

Personally I think that perhaps she has engaged her emergency break away connection on the trailer -- that the battery is sooo dead it won't engage -- but when she hooks the cable to the truck that the TT is getting a slow trickle charge causing the emergency system to work off and on --

I say this because she also has a propane warning alarm beeping that is a clear indicator of a low battery ...

my opinion -- check your emergency break away switch to see if it is pulled out...


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I am really concerned about the drive to the dealer so I am stopping by a service center on my way. I spoke with the service center manager and he said just stop by and he would galdly make sure that things were ok.. He has a travel trailer and assured me that he could help me out.

Thanks for all our your input. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

kywoman, If your brake controller is not a Prodigy, I recommend getting one. My old junky one the dealer installed was very difficult to keep adjusted properly. Once the Prodigy is set, you're good to go. Good Luck and be careful! action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

kywoman said:


> I am really concerned about the drive to the dealer so I am stopping by a service center on my way. I spoke with the service center manager and he said just stop by and he would galdly make sure that things were ok.. He has a travel trailer and assured me that he could help me out.
> 
> Thanks for all our your input. Greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Good move. Please keep us informed.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> kywoman, If your brake controller is not a Prodigy, I recommend getting one. My old junky one the dealer installed was very difficult to keep adjusted properly. Once the Prodigy is set, you're good to go. Good Luck and be careful! action
> [snapback]91686[/snapback]​


This is a GREAT suggestion. Best $100 you'll spend.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Howdy
We re back from our first weekend camping trip in the new outback IT WAS GREAT!!!








I did stop at the service center on may way out of town. The service tech was wonderful he got in my TV and drove it around the gravel lot outback. He quickly discovered the problem. The brakes were not adjustedproperly the dealer had them set on 4.0 and he changed the setting to 2.5 WOW what a difference it makes when they are working properly. He sent me on my way without charging me a cent$$$$$







. Needless to say we will continue to support his business.
I will file a complete report on my trip later. I just wanted everyone to know that all went well and that we had a safe a great maiden voyage.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

kywoman,

Glad to hear that the dealer got your problem solved and that you had a great maiden voyage.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on a successful maiden voyage.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good to hear









So simple, so important

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

kywoman, Congrats on a great first trip and smart move getting this resolved first!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's a great way to thank the service center. Go back to them and replace your brake controller with a Prodigy. You *will *find one cheaper on the web, but sometimes supporting a local company is better.

As an extra added bonus, you'll then own the best brake controller we can find and you'll have one less thing to think about.

Welcome aboard!

Ed


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > What if she calls them and tells them about the problem and asks them to come fix it, saying she doesn't feel safe driving there.Â Â But they say no and she must drive the trailer in for service.
> ...


It was the breaks they needed adjusting. The dealer had them set at 4.0 and they should have been 2.5 WOW what a difference it makes when something is correct.
Nothing like having the trailer stop the TV. All is good. We had a wonderful camping weekend. And guess what I was not the only Outback at the campground there were 15 campers and 2 were Outbacks what are the odds of that???


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness! For the longest time I was afraid to get involved with this thread because I thought you had been to our house. I thought you said "SMELLY *BAKES*" and that you had smelled some of DW's cooking. I was afraid nobody would want us to attend a rally and contribute to the potluck so I was laying low hoping this topic would go away. I just re-read it today and, boy am I relieved.


----------

